

Possible vulnerability in TrueCrypt 5.1 - gongfudoi
http://www.heise-online.co.uk/security/Possible-vulnerability-in-TrueCrypt-5-1--/news/110308

======
marcus
This vulnerability exists in all programs that save their passwords in memory
and on all OSs, the system doesn't even have to hibernate for the
vulnerability to happen, it's enough that the password gets transfered to
cache.

If you want to expose the password, just ignore the program, consume a ton of
memory from the machine and the password will be written into the cache as the
machine scrambles to shift less frequently used memory to the cache.

